

Ask HN: How to escape from technologic addiction? - joaosoares

I don't know if many of you share this problem, but this sometimes I feel addicted to technology, and I believe this hinders the full “potential” for my life.<p>I’ve always been surrounded by technology in a higher-than-average way. For example, I used to sit on the lap of my older brother when I was 3 to learn about computers!<p>However, I feel that there are serious drawbacks to this knowledge: technology has become a source of distraction and time drag. I spent several (2~3) hours a day reading articles and comments from HN -- all very relevant and well written, but nevertheless time goes by before I notice it.<p>Meanwhile, I don’t actively work on what I want to. I’ve given up on several projects because the day seem so short and there is multitude of interesting things to see on the web.<p>I am on the verge of not finishing a flying four-engine helicopter because I just can’t concentrate and take the time to code the robot. Also, even though I just signed up for Stanford’s online AI class, I’m already behind on the lessons because I don’t take the time to see the lectures.<p>I realized that all of this time that seems to lack is used up by me reading articles and random interesting things, instead of working to completion and to ship things (as I’ve read over and over).<p>I’d love some advice on how to fix this situation! Does anyone also feel this way? Is it a normal part of the process of growing and acquiring more knowledge?<p>I've found some good articles here on HN about the theme (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1980770 and PG's essay http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1549363), but none of them seems to address the issue directly.<p>Thanks!<p>tl;dr: Has internet addiction ever been a problem for you? If so, what steps did you take to fix it?
======
_delirium
I find it easiest to do a binary transition from "on the computer", which is
full of frenzied multitasking, snippets of articles, and no attention span;
all the way to "off the computer", where I'm taking a walk thinking about
stuff, or sitting at a diner or coffee shop jotting down ideas on a piece of
paper ( _not_ on a laptop, tablet, or smartphone!).

It's trickier to figure out what to do about _on_ -computer productivity, for
those of us whose productivity often involves actually using a computer as
well. I've resorted to actually writing out code on paper! Perhaps some sort
of non-multitasking environment with a full-screen code editor would be a
solution also, though.

------
polyfractal
I don't think this is anything new. Before the internet people sat around and
watched TV instead of being productive.

You are procrastinating on your projects because you've hit a difficult,
unpleasant part. It is easier and more enjoyable to read articles and daydream
about finishing your projects than actually finishing your projects. I speak
from experience: my deepest character flaw is starting projects and never
finishing them. It's a common joke amongst my friends.

Pick a project and force yourself to work on it for at least an hour a day.
You'll quickly find an hour really isn't enough time and before long you'll
actually be putting serious time into your project. Just push through the
unpleasant part (usually the last 10%) and finish it :)

As a college student (it sounds like you are in college based on your Stanford
class) you have tons of time. It only gets harder once you get out and have to
work 8-6pm every day. Enjoy your excess time and energy while you can, because
doing the same later gets exponentially harder.

------
md1515
Ways to escape technological addiction... hmm

That is something I've had to deal with myself. First of all, I like working
out and playing soccer so I try to do as much of that as possible. At least a
few hours a day or so.

Otherwise, find a book and don't just read in the house, but go to the park or
outside. Remove yourself from the ability to be on the computer (and if you
have a smart phone, leave it at home).

If I start doing things, like reading, while I am at home I usually end up
checking HN or something :P Try to remove the ability and the urge will
follow. It takes time and effort, but giving your eyes a break and doing other
things is well worth it. Even if you aren't necessarily "productive" when you
are not using the computer, it is still better than being unproductive in
front of the screen all day. If you are a programmer then do some lawn work in
your break instead of checking HN, facebook etc. Go for a picnic with your
girlfriend

------
joaosoares
Here are the links for the submissions mentioned:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1980770>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1549363>

------
rcavezza
Go on a cruise. They have no WiFi and you get to go somewhere tropical with
your friends and family.

